
Rockefellers to switch investments to 'clean energy' - yitchelle
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-29310475
======
ksleeps
Whether you are more interested in global capital flows or environmental
justice, I believe this announcement from such a symbolic oil family to be
poignant in the memory of our country, while also being a ringing bell for
institutional investors who have long waited until the right moment to take
full economic advantage of the global zeitgeist.

The Global Climate March yesterday in NYC was a powerful adjoining of the
disparate groups that make up the Left Clan, complete with all the tag-along
advocacy and 50+ shades of policy and ideology preference that have little to
actually do with irresponsible carbon output. It was as much an opportunity to
explore frustration we have with ourselves for enabling a toxic system with
our habits and dependencies as much as it was a plea for help from people
wielding political and financial power. It is an interesting study in systems
theory and differences in morality. Now we are left to wonder what the
actionable outcomes will be...

Tangentially, I think we all look forward to the day where our country can
rekindle a sense of civic unity and continue to lead the world through
innovation. The Rockefeller family significantly influenced our trajectory
towards oil dependence, and I think it's a good story for history that they
are now divesting. I will refrain from calling it leading. But they could
prove to be a profound institutional ally in the fight for a carbon-neutral
future.

